# New SNS kettle?



## JCAP (Apr 27, 2020)

Has anyone looked at these online? The price point is a bit high to not include a Slow-n-Sear unit with the grill. I wonder how much improvement these newer things are....

SNS kettle


----------



## Glock9x19 (Apr 27, 2020)

Noticed these after seeing some BBM instagram posts or YT vids, can’t recall.  Interesting grill for sure, I’d love to own one.  There are a few items this grill addresses that I think are shortcomings of Weber kettles.  

That said, I will never own one.  They need to offer these at a significant discount _and_ include a SNS.  If it were sub-$200 w/ a SNS, I’d preorder one.  The way it is, I’ll just stick w/ Weber.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like that starfish like vent would get covered with ashes if you didn't watch it. I don't need a foldout shelf or hole for a probe.
I'll stick with my Weber....


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 27, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Looks like that starfish like vent would get covered with ashes if you didn't watch it. I don't need a foldout shelf or hole for a probe.
> I'll stick with my Weber....


Pp


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 27, 2020)

If you bought a master touch ($220) and add stainless grate($75 that’s included on SnS) you’re over SnS’s $279. Also, isn’t the fourth leg and added airflow of the bottom vent a plus? The King of kettles to me is 26” Weber with a medium Vortex($369)


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 27, 2020)

I may have gotten ahead of myself noting the "starfish like" vent at the bottom. I'm still using a 24 year old with the 3 vents around the bottom. I really don't know what's under that fancy can on the bottom of the new Webers...


----------



## JCAP (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm interested to see how it performs and to see if all of those little things make big differences.  My kettle can get pretty hot when I open it up so, I'm not sure that sells it for me. And I might (wrongly?) not care so much about the difference in grill grates. I think the thing about this comparison that throws me off is the price at the moment. Maybe that's not fair to SNS but because there are so many Weber kettle options, it will ultimately factor in. Maybe the most appropriate comparison is this new SNS kettle vs. the Weber performer- same price point. 


So I guess it boils down to if the features on the SNS are worth the extra money when compared to buying, say a performer kettle and a slow n sear insert. We'll see.


----------

